# [SOLVED][dhcpcd] bez pobierania adresów DNS

## Bialy

Witam,

Mam problem. Po zmianie ISP (i powrotu do net.eth0) muszę używać dhcpcd jak niżej:

```
[I] net-misc/dhcpcd

     Installed versions:  4.0.15(13:01:51 20.11.2009)(compat zeroconf)
```

Wyedytowałem sobie plik /etc/conf.d/net tak by nie nadpisywało mi /etc/resolv.conf:

```
modules=( "ifconfig" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns"
```

Ale przy każdorazowym starcie net.eth0 informacje o adresach DNS są nadpisywane.

Gdzie robię błąd  :Question: Last edited by Bialy on Wed Mar 10, 2010 7:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## grodzik86

Spróbuj może z taką linijką w configu:

```
dhcpcd_eth0=" -C resolv.conf "
```

Mój config wygląda bardzo podobnie do Twojego:

```
modules="ifconfig wpa_supplicant dhcpcd"

config_eth0=" dhcp "

dhcp_eth0="nodns"

```

Próbowałem bez modułu dhcpcd i u mnie nie zmieniało pliku reslov.conf

----------

## Pryka

ja mam tak

```
modules_eth0="dhcpcd"

config_eth0="dhcp"

dhcp_eth0="nodns"
```

----------

## Bialy

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> ja mam tak
> 
> ```
> modules_eth0="dhcpcd"
> 
> ...

 

Zadziałało, dziękuję  :Exclamation: 

----------

